# wet puck



## javayeah (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi everyone. Just the other day I recived a gaggia platinum vision in the mail. I does make pretty decient coffe. One thing I noticed though is that the puck is comming out pretty wet. Is this due to me doing something wrong?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

The place I would start is with the dose.

Adding more coffee will dry the puck out a bit

Do you know what weight (how many grams of grinds) you are using for each double shot?


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

I suffered with the same problem a while ago and Glenn's advice resolved it for me. I found that if I followed some basic principles the puck would almost always come out dry. This is based on a double shot.

1. Make sure your shot is coming out in the 25-30 second range.

2. Updose (this is probably the one that fixed it for me) When dosing make sure your grinds are level with the top of your basket using a flat edge (back of a knife) to level off and make sure there are no gaps at the edge. Depending on the size of your basket you should end up with between 15-18g (or possibly more if you have a avery large basket)

3. Tamp with around 30lbs of pressure.

If you can get those things addressed I'm sure your puck consistency will improve but most importantly the taste.

EDIT: Sorry I have assumed you have a grinder and you can adjust the grind for this. If you don't you might have to try adjusting your tamp pressure but I generally found more grinds = drier puck.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I believe the Gaggia Platinum Vision is a bean-to-cup machine. You need to look in the manual to see where you adjust the grind settings on the machine. The follow the advice given already.

Why do I only get bills in the mail?


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Hahaha! Guess I should have looked that up first


----------



## javayeah (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks guy's. Got it all worked out. I upper the dose, set the gring a spot finer, and increased the preasure just a bit. Works great now. Thank you again!


----------

